# What retirement publications do you read?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Before I retired I subscribed to about a dozen magazines and news letters to research on how best to prepare my golden parachute for when I eventually retired. A decade later some went out of publication while others I cancelled my subscription to after it occurred to me "that I was here. No more "planning for my retirement", just tweaking my budget to be able to stay in retirement as comfortably as possible without going into the red and eating cat food along with my house mouser" :rotfl:

Anyway yesterday while checking the mail I realized that although I still read the others I subscribed to online, but now I only budget for one hard copy publication for $39 a year and it does return me more in savings than the subscription cost. 

The one every two week news letter I still subscribe to is Bottom Line personal and in it's 16 to 20 pages every two weeks I usually find at least one and sometimes three or four articles that apply to my current lifestyle.

I dont consider that a bad return for an investment of 40 cents to $1.50 every two weeks. Plus the hard copy is easier to take to the privy than my PC 

So what are your favorite retirement publications and why?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Not to sure if'n the magazines that I read before retirement would qualify as "retirement" type periodicals or not. In (using your words) "preparing my golden parachute" I read such magazines as Money, Smart Money, Fortune, DRIP Investor, Barons, etc, along with several on-line financial/investment slanted websites. :goodjob:
Now that I'm retired I still subscribe to some of the same financials but now I also read Bass Masters, Outdoor Life, Field&Stream, New York Game & Fish, and Adirondack Life to name afew....... Guess I've more time to read; being retired and all. :drum::grin:
Do I get my "money's worth" from them? I guess I do, I know I've broadened my horizon(s) if nothing else............ :icecream:
But I have my doubts that any of them, past and present subscriptions included, could be classed as what I would consider a "retirement" type magazine.
But hey, what do I know.... :shrug:


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Magazines I read was from the library. Money was one. I knew if I was have a retrement money I had to do it on my own. Deseased husband SS was no good to me. Small as they pay and he took at 63. Biggest check he got was $38. I went to work after he died and was near 40 and had to work till 72 to do it. I read Time and Newsweek and the other one. I do not take any magazines. I use to take Organic Gardening and it got too high and not anymore what I needed. I am sure if I knew more could have done better. But I did the best I could. I have not taking any retirement magazines or read them that I can think of. I buy a few 10 cents magazines at the thrift and that adds if so not doing it now in less Has something good. I got one that is suppose to tell you how to keep your money and not run out. I read that and tossed in trash for all it said. I budget my money so live on my SS. I can tell you I never planned on this low of interest. I figure if I buy a cookbook at the thrift and I get one good economic recipe it would be worth the cost. Like you figure your magazines. I rarely buy one now. I have plenty.


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

I buy magazines from the thrift store or read old issues online.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The only "retirment periodicals" that I read are my SS, pension and bank statements.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I read the AARP and PERS newsletters. I was (am) very conservative in my asset management. Roth IRA and savings. Medical costs and social security are the biggest concerns. Our world is small and life is good....James


----------

